# My last job in pictures



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

New to the board today, and thought I'd share a webpage I built for my last project. Lot's of picture, so warning if you have a slow connection.

Http://www.scotthansen.net/altabates.html


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

That looks like it was a fun one. Always nice to climb out of the box.

I tip my hat to you sir


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow, Thanks for the pics, Well done.


----------



## 941owassard (Mar 11, 2013)

Very nice. Thats a whole lot of masking


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

MrWillys said:


> My last job in pictures
> 
> Http://www.scotthansen.net/altabates.html


Nice looking project. 2010?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

941owassard said:


> Very nice. Thats a whole lot of masking


 This work was done inside an active hospital behind temp walls. most masking was done by laborers. They were really good at it.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Nice looking project. 2010?


 What you see in those pictures was phase II of 4. I was there from Oct 2008 through Nov 2011. Phase 4 was the most difficult, so here's a few pics from it.










































Some pics from phase 3 can be found here:

http://www.scotthansen.net/altabates2.html


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

The 3rd flr deck above was at 23', so a Unistrut grid was built and all my work was suspended from it. All 16 ga with the exception of the USG (Donn) ceiling systems.


----------

